# Digital Climate: Cold Air from Vent



## Amin (Dec 17, 2003)

Hey all

in a 93 GXE with Digital Climate control the centre vents are always on. EVen when other points are sleected and they blow COLD air. absolutely cold air. 

When the vents themselves are selected the air becomes a mixture and therefore it is still not warm enough?



any ideas, 
it is horrible without a heater and defogger


Thanks
Amin


----------



## NzRacer (Dec 25, 2003)

good for ice cream maybe


----------



## fugi (Feb 6, 2004)

Hey,

Try the Maxima.org forums. There's a few people on their who swapped the Climate control feature onto their SE's. They could surely help you. Here is a link to someone who swaped it and their how-to secion...

http://www.geocities.com/cbmaxima/maxima/ACC/ACC.html 

Matt


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

See the switch on the left of the climate unit in this pic:
http://www.geocities.com/cbmaxima/maxima/ACC/dash1.jpg

make sure that's DOWN. If it's up, it will continually blow fresh (cold) air in your face out of the center vents.


----------

